# Stock Scan Internet Service?



## Shroomos (6 October 2006)

Came accross a site on net called "stock scan" which seems to scan asx for required attributes, to help with share selection. Has anyone used this service, any comments on it's effectivness?


----------



## watsonc (6 October 2006)

http://www.stockscan.com.au


----------



## Shroomos (6 October 2006)

I know where it is, but has anyone used it, what are their thoughts on it?


----------



## StockyBailx (8 October 2006)

So far so good?

I signed up. Invented my self a scan called *Bullterror.* I find it interesting in the way I was given a wide range of options to scan with, with out going into details. It seems you may need good knowledge in the field, and a good understanding as towards what exactly you are looking for.
I,m still waiting for my results to be emailed on the next trading day I guess. It will be Interesting? Although I have met these sort of scans before. Results may differ from your original intensions? (needs practice). I like to look for a percentage compound %. I'm not sure if this scan can cut that cake.

Other wise, I take my hat of to the writer. A neat package that shows alot of patential. It seems you may need to practice and put it through its pacers before you will get the results you are looking for. Not only is free, but its an excellent consept.

_Give it ago! _


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 October 2006)

Hi shroomos,

You can use the yahoo screener for most markets in 
the world:

http://screener.finance.yahoo.com/newscreener.html

For example, an overview on all ASX stocks may be
found by  punching in  "***.ax"  .....

happy days

  yogi


----------



## CanOz (9 October 2006)

I subscribe to stockScan. I use it to identify stocks that breakout of thier current trends. I use bollinger bands with a STD DEV of 1 (previously 2 but it was too late) and volume above the average as the indicators. 

You can back test your scans, to make sure its what you want and the site support has been great when i needed it.

I use this service as i am not ready to purchase a package for charting and scanning yet. This gives me an economical alternative.

Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Sprinter79 (22 June 2007)

I'm getting my hands dirty by using stockscan at the moment, and I didn't want to start up a new thread.

I've found a scan setup that is able to give me better than random entry returns (based on >50% +ve returns after one week) I'm just 'paper trading' at the moment using it, and I'm actually quite enjoying it. For those of you who use scans, what 'rules' and/or setups have you found to be consistently strong?


----------



## Johno (30 November 2009)

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi shroomos,
> 
> You can use the yahoo screener for most markets in
> the world:
> ...




Hi Yogi, could you please explain in more detail how to scan for ASX stocks? I can only get US ones....

Thankyou!


----------

